# استفسار عن كيفية رسم محطات تحلية ببرنامج autocad



## mohamed fawzy22 (18 يناير 2016)

لو سمحتوا حد عنده فكرة ازاى ارسم محطة تحلية ببرنامج الاتوكاد


----------

